# Attempting to pour rounds!



## renkenbw (Jun 9, 2019)

That was my first button (above). I had to sell it to pay for the purchase of my initial equipment and chemicals.


My second button (above) was much smaller (6.7g). I experimented with pounding it flat, which is the image below.


I did some further experimentation with melting in small round graphite molds, and covering with another graphite block once it was melted. I practiced with silver first, then tried the last of my gold. Didn’t have enough gold to fill the cavity on the last one, which is the top right piece of gold in the image below.
No more gold for now. Got to figure out how to find more!


----------



## Smack (Jun 10, 2019)

Did you use the same mold for both metals?


----------



## renkenbw (Jun 10, 2019)

Smack said:


> Did you use the same mold for both metals?


Yes, for the two of similar size on the right side. The silver had the correct amount of material, but I was short on the gold (top-right) so it didn't fill the complete round cavity. If you take the evenly rounded part and drew a complete circle, you could see it would have been the same size as the 3.0g silver round. I have a very short video of my holding that 4.2g gold one, moving it around for a better view, before I stamped the weight on it. It seems I can't post my video here though. :-(


----------



## Agold2019 (Oct 20, 2019)

The 3.0g 999 is my favorite.


----------

